# BackRack and Mini Lightbar



## BlueRam2500 (Jan 15, 2005)

I just received my Whelan Mini strobe bar and want to mount it to the BackRack. The mounting plate I bought with it is too small so I have to return it. How do you guys have them mounted? I was thinking of taking it to my friend's shop (he's a fabricator) to have him weld a plate to the BackRack in order to mount it. Any other suggestions? Thanks in advance.


----------



## NEPSJay (Jan 15, 2004)

try asking in another forum.....this is the picture category


----------



## dRam2500CT (Feb 15, 2006)

While we're in the picture catagory do you have a pic of your Ram with the backrack on?

I've been contemplating it, but I haven't seen a blue 2500 with one on it.


----------



## BlueRam2500 (Jan 15, 2005)

Post your e-mail address and I will send you a pic of my truck with the BackRack on it.


----------



## dRam2500CT (Feb 15, 2006)

[email protected]yahoo.com

Thanks!


----------



## Big Dog D (Oct 1, 2005)

You don't need anything fancy or welded. Just get a couple of pieces of aluminum channel and tip them on edge then line them up with the depth of the light, cut at an angle and you just notch a samll bit of the web ot so that it will fit into the same groove that the stantard plastic roof bracket goes.

Dont weld to the BackRack because it will rust for sure.

Hope this pic helps.


----------



## BlueRam2500 (Jan 15, 2005)

Not trying to break balls, but can you get a pic closer to the mount? Thanks


----------



## Big Dog D (Oct 1, 2005)

BlueRam2500 said:


> Not trying to break balls, but can you get a pic closer to the mount? Thanks


Just went out side to take another pic and remembered that I took the wifes Expedition to the office this am. I am leveing on a week long vacation and will do it when I return.


----------



## BlueRam2500 (Jan 15, 2005)

Anyone know if the brackets for a full size lightbar would work with the Whelan Mini bar?


----------



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

blue ram 2500 - yah ... get the flat mount slide brackets there about $60.00 for a set .. but there made to slide in the channel under the bar .. and they have 3.5 inch - 1/2 inch wide studs with nuts ... there made for tow trucks .. just grabbed a set for my whelen bar last year .... work perfect ..


----------



## BlueRam2500 (Jan 15, 2005)

Awesome! I'm gonna order those from where I got the lightbar. Question though-did you take the plastic feet off the bottom of the lightbar and just bolt it right up to the 4 holes in the bottom of the bar?


----------



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

before you install the slide brackets you have to pop out the plastic screw insterts located on the bottom ... then you have to remove each end cap of the bar .. and then slide on the brackets in the channel section on the botton of the bar .. now where ever your gonna mount this your have to have a bracket big enough to allow your studs to go through and still be able to tighten them up ... i will grap a pic of mine tonight .. and show em to you tommorow ... its really a simple job just hard to explain ..


----------



## BlueRam2500 (Jan 15, 2005)

Sounds easy enough, but a pic or 2 would definetly help out. Thanks again.


----------



## BlueRam2500 (Jan 15, 2005)

I ordered those brackets today and should have them tomorrow. I confirmed with the place that the brackets for the full size lightbar will work with the Whelan Mini-strobe bar. A friend of mine is going to help me install the light bar as well as 2 work lights next weekend. I will post pics as soon as I get it installed.


----------



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

yah ... easy as cake im will take a pic of my setup later on tonight .... pretty self explanatory ....


----------



## FIREDUDE26 (Jan 17, 2003)

*where did you get your backrack?*

Groundbreakers where did you get your from?


----------



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

FIREDUDE26 - I bought mine at a police installation center called WINDER POLICE EQUIPMENT ... OR there's another place called PRIORITY 1 EMERGENCY out in lovonia .... WINDER's is in SOUTHGATE, MI


----------



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

Blue Ram 1500 - here a few pics of my setup hope it might be helpful .. .. got a few of the brackets and what my truck looks like ...


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Looks real slick on that Dakota!


----------



## BlueRam2500 (Jan 15, 2005)

Definetly looks good thanks for the pics.


----------



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

thanks - its hard to see but there is also a Whelen LED Slimlighter above the rearview mirror ... and the 2 spot light on the front of the lightbar .. are actually strobe modules ... so theres a total of 12 strobes .... but im not done with it yet ...


----------



## Big Dog D (Oct 1, 2005)

Back from Vaca! Here is the pic I think you wanted.


----------



## Big Dog D (Oct 1, 2005)

One more of the right side.


----------



## Big Dog D (Oct 1, 2005)

the whole thing from behind.


----------



## xeonpro (Jan 9, 2005)

I bought the Light Bar mounts from Backrack and used the standard Whelen roof mount bracket with it...

...sorry for the bad quality they are from the cell phone


----------



## FIREDUDE26 (Jan 17, 2003)

*better bracket*

i like big dog's brackets better than xeonpro's, his looks as if it is scuffing the sticker.


----------



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

love the pics, great setup's.... its funny how many different ways you can solve one problem ..LOL


----------



## BlueRam2500 (Jan 15, 2005)

Thanks for the pics guys. I will post up mine as soon as I get it installed.


----------



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

sweeet .. lookin foward to see 'en them .... hope they work out for ya ..


----------



## 2guysandaplow (Jul 7, 2006)

*sorry i know its an old post*

big dog d where did you get the bracket ive searched but cant find em


----------



## BlueRam2500 (Jan 15, 2005)

I think he made those out of C-channel.


----------



## 2guysandaplow (Jul 7, 2006)

BlueRam2500 said:


> I think he made those out of C-channel.


well where did you get yours at


----------



## Big Dog D (Oct 1, 2005)

2guysandaplow said:


> big dog d where did you get the bracket ive searched but cant find em


Just back from vaca.

I fabricated them myself using basic tools; hacksaw, drill, tap & die set. All I did was use a piece of alumimum channel.


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

xeonpro said:


> I bought the Light Bar mounts from Backrack and used the standard Whelen roof mount bracket with it...
> 
> ...sorry for the bad quality they are from the cell phone


that is sick setup! ive got that same lighbar, my takedowns are in the middle though where you have that black cover plate!


----------



## Glockshot73! (Jul 10, 2006)

very nice set up


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Gotta love them strobe bars!


----------



## solar (Sep 11, 2006)

Big Dog D said:


> the whole thing from behind.


Awesome setup - I'm hoping to set up something similiar.

Where do you have the cable going to the left out of shot? Did you drill into your Backrack?


----------



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

big dog d - i know this is gonna be dumb ... i just noticed it ... but why do you have the lenses backwards on the mini edge ... looks odd ....


----------



## overequip (Sep 29, 2006)

You guys have done some nice setups!

If anyone is interested in aluminum rack to mount lights, that will not rust like steel back racks, please checkout our site www.overtimeequipment.com we are a new sponsor here. With this months sales, free shipping, and 10% plowsite discount (use snowplow promotion code at checkout) you can get our Road Crew Package, all aluminum with a light mounting base delivered to your door for even less than a comparable steel rack.

We have some aluminum light mounting bases too that might be helpful with your existing rack setups.


----------



## solar (Sep 11, 2006)

Garrett, 

it looks like visibility is impaired with the 'mesh screen' much more than it would be with a Backrack. I like the Al. a lot though.


----------



## overequip (Sep 29, 2006)

Solar,

You are exactly right the window screen does limit visibility. That is why we made the window screen removable!

You can buy just the frame without the window screen with a light bracket and all the mounting hardware in the Road Crew Package (link below).

http://www.overtimeequipment.com/servlet/the-16/back-rack,-truck-back/Detail

Thanks!


----------



## solar (Sep 11, 2006)

Garrett, 

I just tried to send you a PM but you're not accepting them or aren't allowed to exchange them yet.

Are you interested in productive criticism from the group?

I really like your Aluminum feature, though.


----------



## overequip (Sep 29, 2006)

Solar,

Sure we are always looking to improve products!

Please post or email [email protected], or call 1-877-301-0761.

Actually the models you see there are the second series we came out with after users made requests.

I will check on the pm deal.

Garrett


----------



## Big Dog D (Oct 1, 2005)

solar said:


> Awesome setup - I'm hoping to set up something similiar.
> 
> Where do you have the cable going to the left out of shot? Did you drill into your Backrack?


Yes it is routed so that it runs inside of the tube all the way down to the bottom. The only place yoy see the cable is where it runs from the light into the tube at the top.


----------



## Big Dog D (Oct 1, 2005)

groundbreakers said:


> big dog d - i know this is gonna be dumb ... i just noticed it ... but why do you have the lenses backwards on the mini edge ... looks odd ....


What makes you say they are backwrds??????


----------



## solar (Sep 11, 2006)

Any concern of the steel rusting (inside or out) after drilling?

Great looking setup.

thanks!


----------



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

Big Dog D ---- sorry for making the comment ..... i was half asleep the other night when i typed it .... the only thing i was trying to say was that ... the lenses you have in the middle are wider then the ones on the outside ... and its usually the other way around when you buy strobes bars new ... thats all .... you have a good setup ....


----------



## Big Dog D (Oct 1, 2005)

solar said:


> Any concern of the steel rusting (inside or out) after drilling?
> 
> Great looking setup.
> 
> thanks!


I have done two of them this way and no rust on either one of them and the oldest one is on an 02 f-250 that we set up in Dec of 01.

Just use rubber grommets and put a dab of clear silicone on to seal the raw steel.


----------



## Big Dog D (Oct 1, 2005)

groundbreakers said:


> Big Dog D ---- sorry for making the comment ..... i was half asleep the other night when i typed it .... the only thing i was trying to say was that ... the lenses you have in the middle are wider then the ones on the outside ... and its usually the other way around when you buy strobes bars new ... thats all .... you have a good setup ....


Half asleep or too many

It's set up just the way Whelen makes them.


----------



## Rob (May 15, 2001)

Big Dog D said:


> I have done two of them this way and no rust on either one of them and the oldest one is on an 02 f-250 that we set up in Dec of 01.
> 
> Just use rubber grommets and put a dab of clear silicone on to seal the raw steel.


 Big Dog,
Can you run the wire all the way down, through the truck box and then under or do you need to drill another hole near the top of the box?

Thanks !


----------

